# Echo Dot and Bose Giveaway



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Link to official rules: https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=15736144011

Basically if you are Prime member and you stream any song for at least 30 seconds from your Prime Music or Amazon Music Unlimited.

The prize package includes the following items:
• One (1) Bose SoundTouch 10 wireless music system (Approximate Retail Value ("ARV"): $199.95) 
• One (1) Bose SoundTouch 20 Series III wireless music system (ARV: $349.95) 
• One (1) Bose SoundTouch 300 Soundbar (ARV: $699.95) 
• One (1) Echo Dot (ARV: $49.95)

If you tend to listen to music anyway, it's an easy way to enter a contest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Andra!!!!  Off to play some music.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Great prizes. The Bose SoundTouch speakers are awesome.


----------

